# Can you spot all the tube stations in this pic?



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2012)

http://lookforlonger.com/

It's a bit fiendish 

<waits to be told there are 15m threads about this already>


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2012)

Fraid so!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Fraid so!


 Bah, I couldn't think of what to search for so I didn't bother 

Good though innit?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2012)

Gospel Oak is well clever
And so are Claphams North, South and Common
And I kicked myself when I finally spotted Stanmore


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 2, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Gospel Oak is well clever
> And so are Claphams North, South and Common
> And I kicked myself when I finally spotted Stanmore


 
Where are  Gospel Oak and Stanmore?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 2, 2012)

Bricks-ton, very good.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 2, 2012)

I think I got Elephant and Castle and Swiss Cottage.  What are the kids sitting on the bridge?  And the couple?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 2, 2012)

kids on bridge = seven sisters
couple = barbie & ken = barbican


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 2, 2012)

ah, it's all tube stations. I thought it was just places in London generally.  I had a look before and gave up when it stopped being easy.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 2, 2012)

trashpony said:


> kids on bridge = seven sisters
> couple = barbie & ken = barbican


 
Thank you


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 2, 2012)

What's the piggy bank?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Where are  Gospel Oak and Stanmore?


I don't know. I haven't seen the pic.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 2, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> What's the piggy bank?


Bank


----------



## bromley (Oct 4, 2012)

I like East Ham and West Ham!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 4, 2012)

I can see:

Angel, (in sky)
Elephant & Castle, (pub)
Knightsbridge, (aroured twat on bridge)
Seven Sisters, (7 girls on bridge)
Kings Cross, (2 chess pieces on zebra crossing)
Chalk Farm, (graffiti on road)
Brixton, (ton of bricks)
Lancaster Gate, (plane in sky)
Queensway, (road sign)
Limehouse, (citrus roof)
Redbridge, (red bridge in distance)
Swiss Cottage, (cottage with Swiss flag)
Hammersmith, (anvil and hammer in road)
Blackhorse Road, (black horse in road)
Pinner, (giant thumb tack)
Whitechapel (white chapel)
Snaresbrook, (drum)
Mile End, (marker for 1 mile)
East Ham, (pork on east side of road)
West Ham, (pork on west side of road)
Monument (monument!)
Green Park (green parking sign)
Balham (ball and ham)
Brent Cross (bent cross)
Canada Water (puddle and maple leaf)
Baker Street (baker in street)
Hatton Cross (hat on cross)
Burnt Oak (smokey tree)
Waterloo (khazi in fountain)
Arsenal (guns on hill)
Mill Hill East (windmill on hill)
Bow Road (bow in road)
Leytonstone (late written on stone)
Cannon Street (can on street)
Oval (oval on pub wall)


----------



## trashpony (Oct 4, 2012)

Ooh v good - I didn't get loads of those.

Here's some more:
High Barnet (woman with ridiculous hairdo)
Covent Garden (nuns in garden?)
Bond St (glue on road)
Finsbury Park (not sure about this one - the shark fin coming out through the ground)
Kilburn (burning outline of dead man)
Marble Arch (arch made of marbles)
Preston Road (Pressed - on road)


----------



## Tankus (Oct 4, 2012)

missed lambbath  ...lambeth    and is that a pile of _mud_ at the end of a _chute  _on the road  opposite the pink piggy _bank_


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 4, 2012)

Shepherd's Bush
Knightsbridge


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 4, 2012)

Limehouse


----------



## 1927 (Oct 5, 2012)

The guy with the tv and the rat nibbling cheese are doing my head in!!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just had a flash of inspiration on the tv one, now the rat to go!


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2012)

Not played it before!  Got 10 so far, MUST NOT READ this thread!


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2012)

haha, I got Leytonstone!!!

and Turham Green 

I'll stop now


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone spotted Stockwell yet? What is the fire coming out of the ground?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 5, 2012)

Finished, thank god, now i can get on with my life!lol


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2012)

1927 said:


> The guy with the tv and the rat nibbling cheese are doing my head in!!


 
same here, any luck?

Got 50 now!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 5, 2012)

girasol said:


> same here, any luck?
> 
> Got 50 now!


 
forget the mouse, look at the cheese.

its a screen, should help.


----------



## the button (Oct 5, 2012)

Missing: picture of Jonathan King & Gary Glitter = Theydon Bois.


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2012)

Marylebone!  Still got 20 to go though.


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2012)

1927 said:


> forget the mouse, look at the cheese.


 
Well, it ain't Gloucester Road...


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2012)

girasol said:


> Well, it ain't Gloucester Road...


 
Got it


----------



## kittyP (Oct 5, 2012)

I dunno about you guys, I have pretty good eyesight and I cannot make out what some of the pictures are let alone what they stand for


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2012)

Pogo says

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/interesting-pics-of-london-quiz.298990/page-31


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I dunno about you guys, I have pretty good eyesight and I cannot make out what some of the pictures are let alone what they stand for


you can zoom in.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 5, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> you can zoom in.


 
Thank you


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Pogo says
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/interesting-pics-of-london-quiz.298990/page-31


 
This thread has a lot more clues... can't figure out last few...


Spoiler



1) broken drum kit EDIT: Snaresbrook thanks Crispy!
2) Green rings behind broken drum kit EDIT: Kew Gardens thanks Crispy!
3) woman in skimpy outfit with beers - EDIT: It's Maida Vale!
4) man carrying screen with rope: EDIT: Bounds Green, thanks Chz
5) Fire coming out of hole on the main road behind man with screen - EDIT: got that one! Holborn...
6) pie near dog with green face - EDIT: Got that, thanks Bee, Victoria! would never have gotten that one, know very little about cakes.
7) dog with green face - EDIT: got that one! Parson's Green
8) dead pig with RIP written on it - EDIT: got it, thanks Minnie: Hampstead
9) red herring near black bow - EDIT: you cheeky sods, got it!
10) blue wooden gate - EDIT: got it, easy one when I thought about it, Aldgate!!!
11) Rabbit in hole near woman with barnet - EDIT: Borough
12) orange & green flag on right-hand corner above nuns - EDIT: I figured out it was the Cyprus flag...
13) Man wearing red playing football - EDIT: Upney
14) Hey stack - EDIT: got it, I had mistyped it earlier, Hainault
15) Man shooting at something on top of big house - EDIT: got it, thanks again Bee, Mudchute


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2012)

the pie is a cake


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2012)

I've got 46, but getting a bit bored now.


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> the pie is a cake


 
That clue is not working from me, my eyes are hurting from staring   What is it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 5, 2012)

a victoria sponge 

51, I'm being stupid now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't know why the mud with grey fin can't be Finsbury.  It's a fin that's buried innit?
I can't even see a drum kit
Can't see the green rings either - Greenwich Park (rings for Olympics?)
Or the woman in skimpy outfit with beers
Oh, is that a screen he's carrying?
Dog with green fish?
Dead pig with RIP - Hampstead?  (Ham's dead)
Red fish - no idea
Blue wooden gate - no idea
Can't see rabbit either
Flag - dunno
Footballer - dunno (Wembley maybe?)
Haystack - dunno


Is there not a bigger version somewhere?


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2012)

it's just a broken drum Minnie, and the woman with the beers is nearby, I thought she looked Dutch? Hence Holland Park...

The Finsbury Park one is right, I was being dim

You can zoom in by the way


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2012)

ah, didn't know you could zoom in  

I can see Arsenal now

Have now realised those "beads" and Marbles 

I'm going to start playing it now


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2012)

Nearly there!



Spoiler



1) broken drum kit EDIT: Snaresbrook thanks Crispy!
2) Green rings behind broken drum kit EDIT: Kew Gardens thanks Crispy!
3) woman in skimpy outfit with beers - EDIT: It's Maida Vale!
4) man carrying screen with rope: EDIT: Bounds Green, thanks Chz
5) Fire coming out of hole on the main road behind man with screen - EDIT: got that one! Holborn...
6) pie near dog with green face - EDIT: Got that, thanks Bee, Victoria! would never have gotten that one, know very little about cakes.
7) dog with green face - EDIT: got that one! Parson's Green
8) dead pig with RIP written on it - EDIT: got it, thanks Minnie: Hampstead
9) red herring near black bow - EDIT: you cheeky sods, got it!
10) blue wooden gate - EDIT: got it, easy one when I thought about it, Aldgate!!!
11) Rabbit in hole near woman with barnet - EDIT: Borough
12) orange & green flag on right-hand corner above nuns - EDIT: I figured out it was the Cyprus flag...
13) Man wearing red playing football - EDIT: Upney
14) Hey stack - EDIT: got it, I had mistyped it earlier, Hainault
15) Man shooting at something on top of big house - EDIT: got it, thanks again Bee, Mudchute


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 5, 2012)

Skimpy woman with beers is Maida Vale.

Have 63 now.


----------



## Chz (Oct 5, 2012)

TV guy is...


Spoiler



Bounds Green


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2012)

I've still to get:

The rabbit
The Wheel of Hay
The Dog with the Green Face
The Bloke with the Screen
The Guy with the Watering Can watering the plant (not sure if they're two separate ones)
The Fish
The Two Green People on the Hill
The Wizard
The temple/monument/pagoda on top of the grey hill


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2012)

Chz said:


> TV guy is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
I already came across that but don't understand the second part

oh shit, now I do


----------



## Chz (Oct 5, 2012)

Two green people on the hill and the wizard are the same thing. He's doing something to them. Something tint-related.

What I don't have:
Fish
Dead Pig
Jack Russell
Watering can 
Footballer
Bale of round hay


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2012)

Chz said:


> Two green people on the hill and the wizard are the same thing. He's doing something to them. Something tint-related.
> 
> What I don't have:
> Fish
> ...


 
Don't think of the  dead pig as a dead pig but more the type of meat you would get from it

The footballer's a tricky one.  It's more what he's doing than anything else


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh, got the wizard now!

Cheers


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2012)

Chz said:


> Two green people on the hill and the wizard are the same thing. He's doing something to them. Something tint-related.
> 
> What I don't have:
> Fish
> ...


 
Just got the watering can one as well


----------



## Chz (Oct 5, 2012)

Chz said:


> Two green people on the hill and the wizard are the same thing. He's doing something to them. Something tint-related.
> 
> What I don't have:
> Fish
> ...


Just realised that only 5 of those are answers... Hmm.. (70/75)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2012)

Chz said:


> Just realised that only 5 of those are answers... Hmm.. (70/75)


 
I'm also on 70/75 and I forgot the rabbit and yet I only have four that I haven't got 

I reckon those green wheels should be there but it's not highlighting them (although I think I put Kew Gardens for that)


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've still to get:
> 
> The rabbit
> The Wheel of Hay
> ...


 
Read my previous posts, in grey after EDIT:, most of them are there

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...tions-in-this-pic.300025/page-2#post-11578219

One to go for me! the rabbit in the hole.

... It's telling me I have two left but I'm pretty sure I only have one to go...

oh, noes, found another one, looks like a temple


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2012)

All done now!!!!  can't believe I got stuck on such an easy one, it just came to me now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2012)

girasol said:


> All done now!!!! can't believe I got stuck on such an easy one, it just came to me now


 
Not Tower Hill was it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2012)

Spoiler



I don't get Hainault and Parsons Green 

Ah, was thinking Warren Street for the rabbit but knew it wasn't right. So Borough and Red Herring!

eta: I get Hainault now


----------



## girasol (Oct 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not Tower Hill was it?


 
nope  it were the rabbit. I can't remember the watering can one, it's doing me head in, have you remembered Minnie?  I don't get Parson's Green either, but I guessed it right so there must be something subconcious about it.

The rabbit is 



Spoiler



Borough

oh, you knew that anyway  just seen yr spoiler


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2012)

girasol said:


> nope  it were the rabbit. I can't remember the watering can one, it's doing me head in, have you remembered Minnie?
> 
> The rabbit is
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yes. Think of the type of tree the guy is treating

Using spoilers so I don't spoil it for VP and others who haven't finished


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2012)

and the watering can one is



Spoiler



Bayswater[/quote]

In case you've given up on that one


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 5, 2012)

A red herring?


----------



## Wrlg (Oct 5, 2012)

Just two left - please put me out of my misery, I've been staring at this for far too long!
1.  The bale of hay rolling down the hill?
2.  The man shooting a gun on the roof of the big posh house?


----------



## Wrlg (Oct 5, 2012)

Finally got the Hay on the hill (that was painful).  Just need the man shooting a gun on the roof (or is that an umbrella that has blown inside out?)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2012)

Wrlg said:


> Finally got the Hay on the hill (that was painful). Just need the man shooting a gun on the roof (or is that an umbrella that has blown inside out?)


 
Think of a different type of shoot


----------



## Wrlg (Oct 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Think of a different type of shoot



Cheers! Its amazing how being prompted to think slightly differently gets you to the answer in a split second.


----------



## bromley (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm still trying to find Stanmore.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 9, 2012)

I've got everything except the flag one.


----------



## g force (Oct 9, 2012)

Really? Clue: DLR


----------



## bromley (Oct 9, 2012)

Spoiler



Cypress.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 10, 2012)

g force said:


> Really? Clue: DLR


 
The one rail transport line in London that I've never used!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 10, 2012)

bromley said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Cypress.


 
Is that intentionally wrong spelling?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 10, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> The one rail transport line in London that I've never used!


 
That's no excuse if you managed to get Canada Water


----------



## Maggot (Oct 10, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I can see:
> 
> snip


No spoilers!


----------



## mattie (Oct 10, 2012)

All but the mouse.  I've even resorted to going through each tube line on the map, but no joy.  

Is it obvious and me just being dim?  Some of them took quite a while.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 10, 2012)

girasol said:


> Marylebone!  Still got 20 to go though.


That's a good one!

Got 36 so far.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 10, 2012)

mattie said:


> All but the mouse. I've even resorted to going through each tube line on the map, but no joy.
> 
> Is it obvious and me just being dim? Some of them took quite a while.


 
Concentrate on the cheese and ignore the mouse


----------



## mattie (Oct 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Concentrate on the cheese and ignore the mouse


 


Is it the name of a cheese?  Perhaps more importantly, is it a well-known station?

I might have to leave this and come back to it - can't see it, but that might be wood for trees.


----------



## mattie (Oct 10, 2012)

I found some through guesswork and still not quite sure of the actual basis - the dog, for example.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 10, 2012)

mattie said:


> Is it the name of a cheese? Perhaps more importantly, is it a well-known station?
> 
> I might have to leave this and come back to it - can't see it, but that might be wood for trees.


 
Yes, the name of the cheese is relevant.  Look at the colour of the cheese and think what cheeses are that colour.  Look at the shape of the chunk of cheese as well


----------



## mattie (Oct 10, 2012)

Hmm.  Double Gloucester?  Somerset is twice the county Gloucester is, so something to do with Somerset?

I'm being silly, I've got it - ta for pointer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 10, 2012)

mattie said:


> Hmm. Double Gloucester? Somerset is twice the county Gloucester is, so something to do with Somerset?
> 
> I'm being silly, I've got it - ta for pointer.


----------



## oldladysimpson (Oct 10, 2012)

Can anyone help? I'm on 72 now and can't work out:

The three things that look like toasters next to the barking dog
The brown house with the gunman on top
The building right at the back that looks like a palace


----------



## mattie (Oct 10, 2012)

oldladysimpson said:


> Can anyone help? I'm on 72 now and can't work out:
> 
> The three things that look like toasters next to the barking dog
> The brown house with the gunman on top
> The building right at the back that looks like a palace


 
Toasters or another less healthy bit of kitchen equipment?

What's the man doing?  Play on that word, and note what's coming out of the end of his weapon (fnar fnar)

If it's the one I'm thinking of, is it one building or a load of them?  Which make up what?


----------



## cesare (Oct 10, 2012)

I've got 5 to go 

My brains not working today.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 10, 2012)

oldladysimpson said:


> Can anyone help? I'm on 72 now and can't work out:
> 
> The three things that look like toasters next to the barking dog
> The brown house with the gunman on top
> The building right at the back that looks like a palace


 
Those three things were dodgy as they're not like you'd really imagine er... ok, think of cooking
Gunman - what's blowing out of his gun
The building is tall.  What do you call tall buildings.  What is the building on top of?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 10, 2012)

mattie said:


> If it's the one I'm thinking of, is it one building or a load of them? Which make up what?


 
Think of a place with lots of buildings and look at the colour of the buildings


----------



## Maggot (Oct 11, 2012)

I've got them all apart from
The Cyprus flag
The shiny cross
The pink fish


----------



## braindancer (Oct 11, 2012)

Just finished the bugger... hurray!


----------



## oldladysimpson (Oct 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Those three things were dodgy as they're not like you'd really imagine er... ok, think of cooking
> Gunman - what's blowing out of his gun
> The building is tall. What do you call tall buildings. What is the building on top of?


 
Nope, still really stuck! 
I know what the gunman is, it's the brown building that he's standing on that's the problem. It seems to be something to do with the windows.
And the palace at the back that looks a bit like Brighton Pavillion
And i'm not much of a cook! I think perhaps they might be friers then instead?!


----------



## bromley (Oct 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is that intentionally wrong spelling?


No.


----------



## bromley (Oct 11, 2012)

Maggot said:


> I've got them all apart from
> The Cyprus flag
> The shiny cross
> The pink fish


The shiny brand new cross by the gate?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 11, 2012)

bromley said:


> No.


----------



## cesare (Oct 11, 2012)

4 left


----------



## Maggot (Oct 17, 2012)

Can someone give me a clue as to the pink fish?


----------



## cesare (Oct 17, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Can someone give me a clue as to the pink fish?


It's darker than pink, and it's a type of fish, and it'll lead you nowhere.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 17, 2012)

cesare said:


> It's darker than pink, and it's a type of fish, and it'll lead you nowhere.


Thanks cesare - that's a sneaky answer!

I'm sure I've got them all now, but it's telling me there's one more to go.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 17, 2012)

i was stuck on the dog, the footballer, the mouse, the telly guy, and the hay, so i am well happy to have read this thread.


----------

